# Shoe conditioner/cleaner



## clemsontiger (Jun 9, 2007)

Does anyone use a conditioner/cleaner before polishing your shoes? I've always given mine a simple wipe down with a damp cloth and then polished. Is conditioner/cleaner a good product or a good marketing ploy?


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

I use it to clean the leather and/or put a little moisture back in, seems to work for me.

Brian


----------



## Beefeater (Jun 2, 2007)

I use it in between formal polishes.


----------



## dshell (Mar 17, 2007)

I just grabbed some conditioner last week because I found that the old kiwi wax polish didn't seem to be rejuvenating the leather of my spectator/shooting stick seat adequately. It is too early to be conclusive, but the stuff seems to be working in that application.

It seems to leave my shoes with a slightly darker shade than neutral wax polish ever produced, but I like the effect. For what its worth, I think it probably best to use the stuff before a good polish rather than in its stead.


----------



## Ron_A (Jun 5, 2007)

Can anyone recommend a specific conditioner/cleaner for this purpose? I recently bought a leather lotion made my Kiwi, and I'm not too crazy about it.


----------



## bigCat (Jun 10, 2005)

AE has conditioner and cleaner, that works fine.


----------



## tonylumpkin (Jun 12, 2007)

Ron_A said:


> Can anyone recommend a specific conditioner/cleaner for this purpose? I recently bought a leather lotion made my Kiwi, and I'm not too crazy about it.


I recently bought a pair of Johnston and Murphy Hand Mades (the ones with the spade soles) at an estate sale. I was hesitant to buy them, as they were rather dry, with some surface crazing along the sides at the creases. As hard as they are to find, I took them anyway and have been very pleased with the results I've gotten by working a few applications of Kiwi leather lotion into the dry areas. For one thing, the lotion was remarkable in removing a great deal of built-up wax polish in the creases and once that had been removed, moisturizing the leather. The surface crazing is now nowhere near as bad.

There may be better products for the same application, but I'm pleased with what the Kiwi lotion has achieved.

With all that in mind, I'd now recommend a cleaning with some type of lotion/moisturer at least occassionally.


----------



## Reddington (Nov 15, 2007)

hreljan said:


> AE has conditioner and cleaner, that works fine.


+1 and they offer free shipping with no minimum purchase.

Cheers.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

hreljan said:


> AE has conditioner and cleaner, that works fine.


I bought some on a whim when I was getting a few other items and I really like it.

Brian


----------



## Ralph Kinney Bennett (Dec 24, 2008)

I have found the Kiwi leather lotion excellent. The key is to shake the bottle vigorously and shake it regularly throughout application. Apply it with your bare fingers, working it well into the leather. For seams, welts etc. brush it in with an old very soft toothbrush. It really feeds the leather. An hour or so later (or the next day) brush the shoes well and then apply your polish. It imparts a very rich look to the leather and really helps scuffs or cracks.


----------



## paper clip (May 15, 2006)

I use Lexol wipes - first a leather cleaner wipe and then a conditioner wipe before I use cream or polish.

The wipes make it easy to apply both the cleaner and the conditioner, and I've had good results. 

You can purchase the wipes at most major auto parts stores.

I also use baby wipes to clean shoes. I figure if they are gentle and tough enough to remove shite from a baby's bottom, they're okay for my shoes!


----------



## bbcrock (Feb 13, 2009)

I just picked up Lexol Leather conditioner this week and tried it on the following shoes:
1. 18 year old pair of black Florsheim wingtips
2. Ebay pair of "vintage" Allen Edmonds Baltics- wingtips
3. Ebay pair of trashed AE black and tan mocs

I used the conditioner followed up with a clear meltonian cream.

The results were:
1. Florsheims: Unbelievably stunning transformation from dusty, grimy junked up shoes to something that literally looked brand new and that's not hyperbole. The result after the Lexol alone was so amazing that they really didn't need another shine but I used the meltonian.
2. Baltics: The results were very good here. Due to the pebble grain the shoes didn't look quite as brand new as the florsheims, but the result was still really impressive.
3. Black and tan mocs. The result here was a little iffy. I couldn't get a good shine due to the moc construction, so the conditioner seemed to work but that's it. However the Lexol conditioner had a warning that it would darken certain dyed leather. The cobbler I bought it from promised me that wasn't true. Well it darkened the tan parts of this shoe significantly! Had I put any of this on a pair of vintage brown shoes it would have literally ruined them. I would not suggest under any terms that anyone use the Lexol conditioner on any shoes other than black, but on the black shoes it worked wonders.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

I'm a Lexol Lad!

(Boy, does that ever sound stupid.)

I also use Meltonian neutral shoe cream.


----------



## nobody (Oct 26, 2007)

*I have used both Lexol ad the AE conditioner*

I find that Lexol works well with soft non-polished leathers [boat shoes, quoddy/bean-type mocs], but for dress shoes and other polished leathers, I would strongly recommend you go with AE's coditioner - it will work much better with the shinier shoe finish. And yes, it does make a difference.


----------



## Ron_A (Jun 5, 2007)

I picked up some AE shoe cream (burgundy-colored) for both calfskin and shell cordovan shoes. I really am not that impressed with it, and it is extremely messy. I think I'll stick with the Mac method for my shells, and, in my opinion, the Kiwi leather lotion works as well on calfskin shoes without leaving behind the odd, non-burgundy (reddish, really) hue.


----------



## Piscator (Dec 4, 2008)

I heartily second the Lexol recommendations. Works for any leather goods. For me, its a 2-day process. On the first day, I clean the shoes with Lexol leather cleaner, then apply Lexol leather conditioner. I let the conditioner "soak in" overnight. The next day, I apply polish and buff.

Apologies to those who think this info should be obvious...it was not to me when I started


----------



## videocrew (Jun 25, 2007)

I've never tried it, but Ron Rider recommends Saphir Renovateur. Others have said it leaves a film. 

I have tried Bicks on my boots and it does in fact moisturize the leather nicely without darkening them.


----------



## theshoemart.com (Jan 9, 2009)

I'd highly recommend using a conditioner/cleaner before polishing. That way you don't polish dirt and dust into your shoes.


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

videocrew said:


> I've never tried it, but Ron Rider recommends Saphir Renovateur. Others have said it leaves a film.
> 
> I have tried Bicks on my boots and it does in fact moisturize the leather nicely without darkening them.


If Ron Rider recommends anything for shoes I'd try it without hesitation.

I've spoken to Ron several times on the phone and I'm currently working with him on two or three pairs of shoes. (he's sent me four pairs!:icon_smile_big

Ron does not just talk the talk when it comes to shoes, he's the real deal. Initially I contacted him because I had examined a pair of shoes he had made for someone else. The attention to detail on these shoes was at a very high level and I just had to have a pair of shoes he made.

Ron gets around, the craftsmanship displayed in his work has brought him to the attention of some big players in the shoe business. So much so that even though he won't be making shoes under his own name any longer, chances are you may have already admired his work under another name.

It's impressive that a small American business can still put out a world class product.

Pictures on his web site can't do justice to his work but check it out none the less.

regards,

Bill Woodward
Portland, Oregon


----------



## Crownship (Mar 17, 2008)

I use Meltonian All Purpose conditioner/cleaner, Lexol conditioner, DYO Leather Balm.
I rarely use the Lexol. It can be greasy.
I use the Meltonian the most. It's not a lotion so it's not thick. I can use that to get a shine without adding more wax or polish.
It even helps to rid the leather of too much wax and polsih build up.
So it can be used before you apply another layer of wax.
With the Meltonian you have to be careful not to rub the shoes too hard. It can remove the layers of protection and color that came from the factory.
It's great for shoes you want to shine and condition without adding colors or wax.

DYO Leather Balm is great for adding some wax and conditioning without colors and polish

I never apply any product on dirty leather. I always wipe with a damp cloth when necessary.


----------



## PersianMonarchs (Dec 7, 2005)

I use saddle soap (apologies if the various products others have suggested actually ARE "saddle soap"), caked in a tin, just like shoe polish. Rub it in with a wet cloth. Dries fairly quickly. Then apply polish. Probably not necessary if one polishes one's shoes as often as one should, but I seem to polish mine about 6 months less frequently than I should. My poor, neglected shoes have never actually thanked me for using saddle soap, but they do seem to be appreciative.


----------



## Timeless Fashion (Apr 12, 2009)

Wipe down with damp cloth, conditioner and then polish for me.


----------



## Piscator (Dec 4, 2008)

PersianMonarchs said:


> I use saddle soap (apologies if the various products others have suggested actually ARE "saddle soap"), caked in a tin, just like shoe polish. Rub it in with a wet cloth. Dries fairly quickly. Then apply polish. Probably not necessary if one polishes one's shoes as often as one should, but I seem to polish mine about 6 months less frequently than I should. My poor, neglected shoes have never actually thanked me for using saddle soap, but they do seem to be appreciative.


As an occasional leather worker and saddlemaker, I've used saddle soap for many purposes...most of them, however, have been for cleaning leather from the abuses of animal sweat. What is absolutely imperative, however, is that the soap must be rinsed thoroughly from the leather. Afterward, the leather MUST be conditioned. Otherwise, the soap will eventually erode the leather, especially any stitching. I learned this one the hard way...imagine a cow of appreciable size attached (via a rope) to a saddle where the stitching on a vital component breaks 

This is not to say one cannot clean shoes with saddle soap, but care must be taken, and conditioner is important.


----------

